

Show HN: My first platformer game (Mac, Demo) - Corun
http://blog.helftone.com/pentumble-demo/

======
fwoty
Nice! Love the idea, the visuals and the music.

It feels weird to press right to go left when you're on the underside of a box
(though I understand why, and not sure what the alternative is). Most of my
deaths were due to pressing the wrong direction when I was clinging to the
bottom of something. Maybe with more levels I would develop muscle memory for
how that works.

Also, I pressed 'feedback' after the end, and when I came back the option to
subscribe to the mailing list was gone!

Overall, very cool! Looking forward to seeing more.

~~~
Corun
Thanks! You're right that it feels weird on the underside of platforms, though
you get used to it ;-). We considered some alternatives (if you jump on to the
bottom of a platform then invert the controls until you let go), but they were
just weird in different ways.

The feedback button does hide the window. Perhaps it shouldn't. I'll fix it
:-)

------
unfunco
Congratulations! I've just watched the video and immediately clicked the
download button on the demo, I've had a quick play on it too and it's really
well done. It kind of has a LBP feel to it. One thing I might add is that I
don't think gaming is big on Mac (I'm a Mac owner, and I'm into games but I
don't combine them, maybe Minecraft from time to time but that's about it.) –
Have you thought about other platforms or what distribution channels you want
to release this on? It might work out really well on Steam.

~~~
Corun
Thanks! You're right that gaming isn't that big on Mac. The main target is
going to be iOS initially with Mac on the side, but the Mac version is already
ready and much easier to link to a bunch of people :-).

The game is written in Obj-C, but I think with either gnustep or cocotron (or
I think there was a commercial one that I'm forgetting...), it wouldn't be too
hard to port since it's almost entirely OpenGL. I hope that will be in
Pentumble's future :-).

------
dsego
The level textures are not working for me. It loads some junk from other
programs. Moving objects have normal textures. I have a late 2011 macbook pro
with hd 3000, os is 10.9.4. Not sure if it is worth fixing for an older model
like this.

------
danvesma
It's an absolute cracker. I'd probably pay for it on iOS, but I'd pay more on
the mac... it's really fluid and beautiful. No bugs for me. MBPi7(2.8) 13"
16GB.

~~~
Corun
Thanks! We're still having trouble deciding how to monetize exactly. We were
initially thinking $4.99 on Mac. But now we're thinking maybe freemium and you
can buy the remaining levels after you've completed the first 9 (for still a
few dollars on Mac). What do you think?

------
tharshan09
Congratz! Its a very nice game.

How was this made? Was it with a framework? or with OpenGL? Would love to know
some details.

~~~
Corun
It's actually my own engine. The whole game started out as an experiment in
lightmapping, believe it or not. The graphics are OpenGL, the physics are
chipmunk physics ( [https://chipmunk-physics.net](https://chipmunk-
physics.net) ), I used Sketch-up and Blender for the 3D design and Lua for
scripting.

I'm planning on writing some articles on the process over the next few weeks
which will appear on [http://blog.helftone.com](http://blog.helftone.com) :-).

------
jonnotie
This would be great on PS Vita. I'd buy it.

~~~
Corun
Hmm. This is unlikely unless Objective-C can be made to work on Vita with
GNUStep or something. Doesn't look like anyone's tried it so probably a lot of
work.

Maybe I should've used C++...

~~~
Egregore
Also you could have used a language like Haxe which is very popular with game
developers.

